# ICT business analyst job



## ritu.bhuyan (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My name is Ritu and I am based out of Dubai.I have lodged visa for Australian PR in ICT Business and System analyst category 189.I would like to know your feedback on job market for Business Analysts.Appreciate your feedback.I have 10 years of experience in logistics and Supply chain business analysis.

Thanks,
Ritu


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Ritu, we hope you go well with the visa application! The market is tight, but apply the three R's and you will go OK. Research, Resilience and Reinvention.


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

ICT BA quota over for year 2015.
Hope you got your Visa grant before that!


----------



## ritu.bhuyan (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for your response.I have got my Australian PR before it was closed. I am planning to move to Australia by March 2015. I will be looking forward for a job in Supply Chain and Logistics domain as Business Analyst/Senior Business Analyst. I would really appreciate if you could please suggest the best way to secure a job in Australian market.


----------

